
Programming from the Ground Up - Chesco_
http://feederio.com/book/35/programming-from-the-ground-up
======
ctvo
Computer Systems - A Programmer's Perspective already does this and does it
very well, though not free.

The course's site: [http://csapp.cs.cmu.edu](http://csapp.cs.cmu.edu)

You can purchase the book on Amazon.

------
mgt_
Great read for developers who want to dive into assembly and know inner-
workings of computer programs.

